# 7DPO - Symptoms



## helen0381

Hi, Im TTC but just thought I would post on here to see if any of you wonderful ladies can help or offer any positive thoughts!

Im 7DPO and these are my symptoms

headaches
tiredness
watery CM (feel wet down there when I wipe! TMI!!)
twinges in abdomen (especially today)

The :witch: is due on 22nd Sept so I know it is too early to test but does this sound promising??

xx

:hug:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Hi there Helen! I am 1DPO and am looking forward to hearing what the others have to say. :dust: to both of us! JM


----------



## Lu28

Hi girls! i'm afraid I'm not going to be much use to you as I had very few symptoms. I did have the watery cm though, felt like AF was coming each time....

Good luck ladies and lots of :dust: for you both xxx


----------



## maccy

I had nothing at 7dpo but at about 10dpo I had heavier boobs, cramps in my left side, metalic taste in my mouth yeah and loads of watery mucus. 

good luck girls!!!!!


----------



## Laura--x

it sounds promising to me hun :)

Some girls don't get symptoms untill they are well into the first tri, whereas others get them immediately. I had AF like cramps and sore bbs From the last day of my last period, so they could well be PG symptoms ! 

Good luck and keep us posted, hope :witch: stays away !


----------



## starryeye31

The thing that made me really think I was pregnant this time was the tiredness , dh and I bought a house trailer to fix up and rent , normally I would help him well a few nights in a row when he needed my help I had fallen asleep on the floor during the day , I was so tired I couldnt keep my eyes open . I did have some twinges in my belly a few days before af was due .


----------



## Chris77

I'm 5dpo and have been uncharacteristically weepy today! True, I do have a reason because of the baby mice, but I normally am quite afraid of mice and my maternal instinct with the little guys was overwhelmingly strong! In fact, I just started bawling at my desk and couldn't stop for awhile! My left ovary and lower abdomen is a bit crampy. Feel wet down yonder. lol


----------



## journey

I started having a slight cramp/pulling sensation on the right side of my abdomen at 6dpo that never went away and I had implantation bleeding (pinkish discharge with one tissue wipe) at 7dpo. Got my bfp at 9dpo.

Good luck!


----------



## shadowsilk

wish you luck, it could be your lucky month. I got more cm down there than usual when I'm pregnant usually too. <3 :bfp::hug:


----------



## pinkmac85

It sounds promising!!! 
Goodluck :D


----------



## TTC#1 :D

hey i am 7-8 dpo and ive had this:

headaches (like everyday) 

mild cramping in the abdomen area 

cm (wet!) sorry for tmi 

feeling really tired ( and slightly dizzy , not really dizzy but . . )

no spotting yet . . and my period isnt due for like a week yet (im always on time im never late)

:spermy:


----------



## kermie219

I didn't feel anything at the time really just more tired than usual and I think that's when I went hungry! I never got implantation bleeding or anyhthing and all the other symptoms didn't come till after 6 weeks:) Hope this is everyones month!! Good luck ladies!!!!!!


----------



## saffy1978

I had vivid dreams every night from 5/6dpo ... headaches (but not bad.. just kinda there and annoying more than anything)... creamy cm along with stitch like pains in the womb area at 8dpo... and tiredness at 10dpo onwards.


----------



## Kitty23

Sounds promising girls :)

I had loads of symptos before 7dpo lol.

Crying lots
cramps
lots of wet cm and ewcm
sore bbs
veiny bbs
odd dreams
Just feeling pregnant :)

fingers crossed for you!xxx


----------



## hydie

sounds like your pregnant 
fingers crossed xx


----------



## Smiley Lou

Oh exciting stuff .... before I tested I had the following:

Increased sense of smell, noticably
Dizzy, all day it felt as though I was drunk
Implantation bleed, just a tiny bit though

Just before missed period, I got really sore boobs, more than normal, and really irrational (could blame that on a normal period thou). I had massive road rage and never had road rage before ..... of course it was a man who was in the wrong ... hee hee !


----------



## xfingersx

i'm 8dpo today and yesterday i was crying over cake which is so not like me. i am very moody. few headaches. pigging out only wanting cake n chili :)


----------



## beautiful_day

Very early on (5-9 dpo) I had a couple of dizzy spells, a couple of brief waves of nausea, plus I was super weepy (cried after calling customer services for my internet connection and they weren't helpful....). Then a tugging sensation on right side. But all so slight that even though I was looking out for symptoms I didn't think any of them really were.

At 10dpo (TMI warning) I got a nasty big blob of yellowy cm - that was the first thing that actually made me think I could be preg.


----------



## Aquarius24

I got a BFP at 7dpo !!


----------



## lynne192

interesting thread did many of the women on this thread i know its little old) get their :bfp: that cycle?


----------



## The Alchemist

helen0381 said:


> Hi, Im TTC but just thought I would post on here to see if any of you wonderful ladies can help or offer any positive thoughts!
> 
> Im 7DPO and these are my symptoms
> 
> *headaches
> tiredness
> watery CM (feel wet down there when I wipe! TMI!!)
> twinges in abdomen (especially today)*
> 
> The :witch: is due on 22nd Sept so I know it is too early to test but does this sound promising??
> 
> xx
> 
> :hug:

It is early, I must agree. And it's best to understand that those can be PMS symptoms as well. I know I'm not helping much saying this as you're probably looking for reassurance. Do you usually feel otherwise or are those symptoms something you've never felt before? 

My tell tale sign for me was my breasts started hurting during ovulatory phase and continued. And then when AF was due, I had pink spotting in the morning only (implantation), and cramps the whole day. And then afterwards, morning sickness started.

And I didn't test until I was one week late, even though I was paying attention to my body. I did that purposefully just in case AF might be late. 

Good luck and fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## lynne192

hey hun its an old thread i found not sure if any of the ladies are still around as its from september 2008 x


----------



## The Alchemist

lynne192 said:


> hey hun its an old thread i found not sure if any of the ladies are still around as its from september 2008 x

OH!!! Lol! I feel silly....thanks!


----------



## lynne192

its okay hun lol understand was my fault i wanted to know if any of the girls got :bfp: that cycle with thier symptoms lol


----------



## Ineedabfp

I so hope im prego this time im 7dpo and have bd every day except o day due to working a double and ive been having the creamy cm (tmi)heartburn and have been peeing an awful lot and ive been extremely tired and ive also been having little cramps here and,there they are less severe than af almost pinch like I had them dpo5 and dpo6 and for some reason my husband has been waking up in the middle of the night for vanilla ice cream im expecting af in another 7 days I pray she doesnt show I want a baby more than anything please pray for me every1 ill pray for all of u BABY DUST***


----------



## lynne192

ineedabfp this is an old thread from 2008 x i just replied hoping to see if any of them were pregnant that cycle.


----------



## marieboyd

Hello, I'm 7dpo and these are me symptoms:
tender nipples, dull pressure in uterus, tired.
What do you think. The waiting is so hard. Any feedback would be great. With these symptoms has anyone got a bfp?


----------

